# If you can poke a hole and take a peek into heaven



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I would have 6 golden faces looking at me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love this*

Thanks for posting this picture, I just love it.

I would have eight dogs looking back:
Honey, Cocker Spaniel
White Sox, Mix
Mimi, Bichon Frise
Gizmo, Bichon Frise
Munchkin, Samoyed
Gizmo, Samoyed
Snobear, Samoyed
Smooch, Golden Retriever


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I love that! And I agree, lots of Golden faces looking at us...

And of course all our other breeds and mixes too.

For me Bailey, Blossom and Belle would be the Goldens - plus their good buddy Thor the Golden who I babysat for
My childhood dogs Misty, Samantha (English Setters), and Brandy (Brittany)
My mixes Ginger and Fred

And of course all my friends pups from here - heaven is the biggest "cuddle puddle" of dogs.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I've seen that picture before and every time I do, I start to tear up. Agnes


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

Otis-Agnes said:


> I've seen that picture before and every time I do, I start to tear up. Agnes



I believe if we were ever allowed to visit and hold them, we would never let go.


----------

